# salmon ideas needed



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

i'm searching for some new ideas for preparing salmon. i've got a few basics that i always fall back on:
> poached in white wine and with ginger and lemon
> broiled with soy/honey glaze
> salmon served with saffron cream sauce over pasta
> gravlox and cream cheese on wheat crackers
> grilled with a berbere spice rub 

this time of year i eat salmon a couple of times of week. so i could use some new ideas for sauces, marinades, and alternative cooking methods. i'd be interested in trying any of your favorites, and so would my friends and neighbors.

thanks


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

There's some great recipes here:

Salmon Recipes

and here's some more:

More salmon


----------



## chefsbb (May 4, 2005)

We used to serve this at Empire Grill in Dallas but that was a while ago, Rest. now closed. I make this all the time its a great recipe. I serve with salad with red onions, cucumber, cherry tomato. It is best plated on a cold plate.

*Achiote grilled Salmon with Avocado Coulis.*
1 Salmon fillet
Achiote spice packet
2 avocado's 
1 serrano chopped
juice of 1 lime
S and P

Mix Achiote with small amount of oil and put in zip bag. Place Salmon in bag and Marinate for a few hours. Make Coulis buy putting all in high power blender can use a little water if to thick. 
Grill Salmon, Plale sauce and put Salmon on top.
:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Here's an extremely simple one that is fantastic at highlighting the taste of salmon.
Take a simple julienned mirepoix, add some fresh Thyme to it and cover the piece of Salmon, seasoned with salt and pepper. Cook anyway you want to. You can serve it with a little lemon or a little beurre blanc if you like, though no sauce is necessary.
This is great planked! :lips:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

One of my favourites is en papillote (sp?) - wrapped in a parchment paper packet with tomatoes, red pepper, mushrooms, green onion and whatever else. Quick, easy and deliscious.

Yesterday I smoked some salmon on the stove top and served it with a wild mushroom risotto and wilted spinach.

Jock


----------



## lucicle (May 14, 2005)

I second the parchment paper packet idea, but I usually put in a little white wine or lemon juice, a slice of lemon, lots of chopped herbs (parsley, coriander/cilantro, basil, chives are all good) and plenty of black pepper.

Salmon is also really good if you marinate it in some honey, soy sauce, fresh chopped chili peppers and garlic. It only needs a short time in the marinade and can just be grilled or griddled. I like to serve this with a stir-fry and egg noodles.


----------

